# Vidialia Onions?



## smokinatthebeach (Jul 21, 2009)

Can someone point me in the right direction on how long and temps?


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 21, 2009)

Personally I do them at 225-250 whatever I'm doing the other stuff at till they are soft usually 2-3 hours


----------



## morkdach (Jul 21, 2009)

what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
i peel em cut the top off and use for a lid core some out put in butter and half a beef boulin cube sprinkel with fav. dust.


----------



## pitrow (Jul 21, 2009)

Slice thick (about 1") and separate rings
Dredge rings through batter
Deep fry in 365 degree oil until golden brown, about 3 min.
Let cool slightly

Enjoy.

:-)


----------



## eaglewing (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe even a little longer, depending on if you scored BIG ONES or not.... but I just tried some at 1 1/2 hrs and they weren't close to being done. So I have to agree at least 3 hrs...


----------



## smokinatthebeach (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome so now my next question is what wood to use?


----------



## morkdach (Jul 21, 2009)

i like apple or hickory


----------



## mikey (Jul 21, 2009)

You can also work a apple or pear corer over the Vidalia 3/4 of the way down, brush on some evoo and your fav seasonings and smoke it up.  3 hrs is about right depending on your smoker temp.  I prefer red oak and apple.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 21, 2009)

Whatever wood I'm using  never had such a thing as a bad vidialia onion with any wood


----------



## morkdach (Jul 21, 2009)

oh yea what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## eaglewing (Jul 21, 2009)

*AGREED!!!*


----------



## navyjeremy (Jul 22, 2009)

I wish that I could get some Vidialia Onions here in Italy


----------

